Ask HN: What are some books for first-time entrepreneurs? - NinjaX
======
techstrategist
I wish I had found The E-Myth Revisited before I started my first business,
and I'll re-read it more carefully before trying again. It really breaks down
the difference between the roles needed: the technician doing the work, the
visionary entrepreneur, and the pragmatic manager.

~~~
llampx
Thank you for the recommendation. This looks like a good book.

------
akulbe
I recommend these books, in this order:

Think and Grow Rich - Napoleon Hill (this is timeless!! MUST READ)

The Personal MBA - Josh Kaufman (this will give you a well-rounded education
on business, if I had this before college I wouldn't have been a Business
Management major!!)

The First 20 Hours - Josh Kaufman (rapid skill acquisition)

The 4-Hour Workweek - Tim Ferriss (how to break down complex stuff into the
most essential parts, and win)

Tools of Titans - Tim Ferriss (stand on the shoulders of giants and see how
other prominent folks are successful)

~~~
llampx
Thanks for the recommendations! I'd already read Think and Grow Rich and The
4-Hour Workweek, the others are new to me.

------
throwaway8891
The Startup Owner's Manual: The Step-By-Step Guide for Building a Great
Company

